# Parlante Apogee 18 - 600w



## El55delaguaracha (Feb 4, 2015)

Hola amigos de foro de electrónica, que tal andan,, bueno les cuento que compre un parlante apogee 18 – 600w por ahora compre un solo parlante si se porta bien compro otro mas jeje 

Aquí les paso los datos del bafle, igual esta la fotos así vean y opinen que tal calidad es este bafle apogee 18 , en calidad sonora y si responde los limites de golpe en bajo y bombo y si es algo igual al yahro 18 – 600w??

Nominal diameter: 18” (457mm)
Nominal impedance: 8 ohm
Continuos power:  300W (RMS)
Max power:  600W
Peak power:  1200w
Sensitivity: 94dB (1w/1m)
Frequency Response: 35Hz – 3,2kHz

Bueno foreros saludos totales, y espero su opinión


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Feb 11, 2015)

Humm....es muy chico en potencia y de muy baja sensibilidad...ni hablar de la poca Xmax de tiene seguramente...no esperes un lindo golpe o bajos profundos con ese parlante.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Feb 11, 2015)

Para saber con certeza si CUALQUIER parlante es bueno, hay que medirlo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/


----------

